# Bracelets



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

How do the show poodles bracelets look so round and fluffy? Even when I dry my girl's bracelets, they still hang down straight. I have never trimmed the bracelet hair, do they trim it to make it short enough to stand out? If so, how long should the bracelet hair be when held out(3 inches, 4 inches,??)?


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Good question I want to hear thoughts on this too. But I do recall Flyingduster (I think) put up pictures once on how to do this, well. It's been a couple months or so....but it's in this section


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I would assume hairspray is involved.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

It is all in the blowing out and the scissoring. I wish I could tell you the length on a show dog, but Holly and Thinker's are about three inches long.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

a proper coat, and the proper preparation is all that's needed; no hairspray should be needed in the poms, if it is then I'd be steering clear of a awarding a dog much that's got a coat that bad! lol.

A decent poodle coat should have thick hair anyway, so when trimmed well (can still be long!) and fluff dried to be dead straight and fluffy, it'll sit naturally poofy by itself. Paris currently has around 6-7 inches on the inside/front of her hocks!

The thread I posted was about getting the bevel (cuff) even and looking good, which is all part of trimming the pom poms too, but won't make a floppy coat stand out any more than anything else!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Saleens fall a bit flat, (darn her coat!!), after a day or two. If I were really trying to get them to stand I have a mouse from plush puppy. Never thought of using it on her poms though but I suppos I could for some temporary lift and body. Doesn't help that she's gotten into the habit of ripping the hair out of those braceletts... the front one are now considerably lower than they were when I first set them - lovely. Thicker and Thicker would also probably get a limp coat to plump up. Never really needed it for bracelettes though. Only ever used it for Topknots, same with the plush puppy mouse, topknots and once or twice her crest. Smells nice too which is wonderful lol


----------

